# Razr Mouse free



## stonecaper (May 26, 2010)

Get a Free Razr Naaga Mouse From Original razr  website.
No Scam.

I got Mine 

Try Now.Best Of Luck


----------



## slugger (May 26, 2010)

stonecaper said:


> Get a Free Razr Naaga Mouse From Original razr  website.
> No Scam.
> 
> *I got Mine*



*A lie*



> *Contest period begins May 13th, 2010 (the "Start Date") and ends on June 12th, 2010 (the "Stop Date").*



Also the link that you provided is a referral link. IIRC referral links were not allowed on the forum. Anyway, when providing a referral link it is considered appropriate that you specifically mention that the link is a referral link and thus the poster stands to gain when others click on it

Since people are posting referral links here, let me also post my *Referral link

*j.mp/aA67AM* (Referral link)

hat tip *@stonecaper*

BTW I clicked on yours, expecting reciprocity from you 

BTW you could *use this link to win a Razer Naga laser Gaming mouse* (Referral URL)

*Reportin*


----------



## FilledVoid (May 26, 2010)

Stonecapper be warned.  Closing thread and editing post to remove link. Referral Links aren't allowed. If you have any questions be free to message me.


----------

